# [geloest] Automount unter Fluxbox

## Chris2000

Hallo,

folgendes Szenario:

Ich stecke einen Intenso USB-Stick ein, es wird ein Ordner unter /mnt/Intenso (also eben unter der bezecihnung des Gerätes) erstellt und das ganze wird dorthin automatiscg gemountet.

Jettzt die Frage, ist diess und wenn ja wie ist dies möglich?

Also ohne Desktopumgebung etc. oder Gnome-Volume-Manager... Ich möchte weder meine fstab für jedes Gerät anpassen, noch immer selbst mounten und dazu noch Mountpoints erstellen. Nach dem entfernen sollen die Verzeichnisse auch wieder entfernt werden, eben wie unter KDE/Gnome.

Hoffe habt Ideen. Habe schon an Udev/hal, autofs, subfs, usbmount oder sowas gedacht aber so richtig habe ich keine Idee...

Wär toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

----------

## Chris2000

Hey Leute,

das sollt doch leicht möglich sein oder? Ich meine unter KDE geht es doch auch...

Verwundert mich jetzt irgendwie ein wenig   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das sollte normalerweise HAL für dich erledigen. Unter KDE macht das ja auch HAL.

Sebastian

----------

## Chris2000

Ohja,

dachte ich mir auch mal, aber irgendwie passiert da nichts... Hald ist gestartet, sowie dbus und udev...

Da fehlt doch bestimmt etwas oder?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte mit hal genau das möglich sein was du möchtest, hier tut es das.

Hast du evtl. versäumt dein User mit in die Gruppe "plugdev" aufzunehmen?

----------

## Chris2000

Ne ist drinnen in plugdev...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nein sooo einfach ist das nicht.

HAL ist für die nötigen Events/Signale zuständig, wenn neue Hardware angeschlossen wird.

Was dann passiert regeln die Desktop-Enviroments (Kde/Gnome/etc..) eigentlich selber. Unter fluxbox muss man vieles per Hand einstellen, oder an andere Programme weiterreichen weil es (und das ist ja der vorteil von fluxbox) so minimallostisch ist.

Ich benutze grade KDE nicht mehr so regelmäßig weil ich noch auf ein stabiles 4.1 (+amarok 2.x mit den features von dem stabielen) warte ;o)

Unter Gnome benötigt man z.b den gnome-volume-manager um diese Automount-Optionen z.B. zu gnome-light hinzuzufügen, muss man dieses Paket emergen. Hilft bei fluxbox aber glaub ich nicht. Das hängt auch von deinem verwendeten Dateimanager ab.Weil man bei Fluxbox aber davon ausgeht das nicht unbedingt KDE oder GNOME installiert ist, musst du dir dafür eine alternative suchen.

Hmm, ivman wurde seit Feb.2007 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Im Fluxbox-Wiki hab ich grade leider nichts dazu gefunden. Ist aber auch ein tolles Nachschlagewerk für fluxbox-fragen.

Ah schau dir mal xfce-extra/thunar-volman an, vielleicht ist der besser.. achte aber darauf das thunar nicht gestartet wird, wenn du dich in KDE einloggst.. das könnte sonst  (evtl.) zu Komplikation mit dem dortigen Verfahren führen.

mounting_erternal drives-gentoo-wiki.com. 

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße Chris

----------

## Jean-Paul

Also ich kann jetzt nicht sehen, was automount mit einem DE / WM zu tun haben sollte.

Wenn dbus und hald läuft, du in der richtigen Gruppe bist und nichts was gemountet werden soll in der fstab steht, dann sollte funktionieren. Ich habe hier Fluxbox mit Thunar laufen und Null Probleme.

Ich denke, dir fehlt noch dbus.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Chris2000

@ChrisJumper

Danke! Werde ich mir mal anschauen  :Smile: 

@Jean-Paul

Ja... aber ChrisJumper schreib ja, hal sendet nur die Signale (soagr über dbus!?) und das zu einem Filemanager der dies unterstützt...

Einer ist z. B. Thunar... Und wenn du schreibst du benutzt Thunar ist es ja klar, dass es bei dir funktioniert... Aber ich will ja nicht umbedingt von desktopspezifischen Apps abhängig sein... Habe auch mal wo beim googeln gelesen, dass man die hal-regeln modifizieren könnte und bestimmte Aktionen mit bestimmten Ereignissen verknüpfen könnte...

EDIT: Da war Firefly wohl gleicher Meinung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Also ich kann jetzt nicht sehen, was automount mit einem DE / WM zu tun haben sollte.
> 
> Wenn dbus und hald läuft, du in der richtigen Gruppe bist und nichts was gemountet werden soll in der fstab steht, dann sollte funktionieren. Ich habe hier Fluxbox mit Thunar laufen und Null Probleme.
> 
> Ich denke, dir fehlt noch dbus.
> ...

 

vermutlich übernimmt bei dir thunar das mounten über hal;)

----------

## musv

Ich würde soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass du dafür weder dbus noch hal brauchst. udev sollte dafür ausreichen. Du kannst bei den Udev-Regeln einen Paramete "run" angeben. Da kannst du entweder ein Script oder direkt einen Befehl ausführen lassen. D.h. für Dich: 

- Rausfinden, welchen Parameter (udevadm info -a -p /sys/irgendwas) alle USB-Sticks gleich haben. 

- Script schreiben, was den Stick nach Erstellen des Devices automatisch mountet. 

Eventuell solltest du noch beachten, dass auch ein USB-Stick mehrere Partitionen haben kann und dass du den im Fluxbox eingeloggten Nutzer bei der UID beim Mounten angibst.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Ja... aber ChrisJumper schreib ja, hal sendet nur die Signale (soagr über dbus!?) und das zu einem Filemanager der dies unterstützt... 

 

Nun, HAL sendet garnix. HAL stellt fest, dass du ein Gerät eingesteckt hast. Zur Kommunikation zwischen HAL und einem Filemanager brauchst du dbus - eben weil HAL nichts sendet und der Filemanager somit nichts darstellen kann.

Sehr schön zu sehen auf dem Bild rechts. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Bus

Und natürlich kann man so etwas auch mit udev machen, nur ist HAL und dbus imho in der Regel die einfachere Möglichkeit.  

Jean-Paul

----------

## Chris2000

Okay vielen Dank euch allen.

Werde mir erstmal die Möglichkeit direkt mit Udev anschauen und eventuell auch einmal ivman.

Vieleicht gibt es ja sonst noch einen schlanken daemon, der versteckt läuft und diese Aufgaben übernimmt...

----------

## ChrisJumper

:)

Ich mag das so an Linux, das es eben so viele Möglichkeiten gibt Dinge zu erledigen und "Probleme" zu lösen. Aber da hat man immer die Qual der Wahl, besonders unter Gentoo. Ich versuch halt immer relativ breit zu fahren aus Interesse an der Konfiguration selber. 

musv Ansatz ist natürlich eleganter, sauberer und sicherer (weniger Software = weniger potentielle Fehlerquellen) und passt eher zu Fluxbox. Weil man dann auch nicht immer neue Pakete installieren muss. Auf Mehrbenutzer-Systemen hab ich aber immer gerne alles einfach und mag mich da nicht so genau drum kümmern. Wenn jemand da z.B eine Digitalkamera einsteckt bin ich froh das Gnome den Ordner direkt öffnet usw... ohne das ich dafür ein Script schreiben musste oder udev-regeln erstellen.

Wenn mir udev irgendwann in "fleisch und blut" übergehen sollte werde ich das aber auch so machen! :)

@Jean-Paul

Zugegeben das mit den "Signalen" war wirklich nicht sonderlich gut formuliert und ist eindeutig Aufgabe von Dbus, ich wollte auch nur verdeutlichen das HAL lediglich eine Abstraktions-schicht ist die den Stein ins rollen bringt und sich nicht direkt um das einbinden kümmert usw. Wenn dich hal/dbus und deren Interprozesskommunikation interessieren, schau doch mal in diesen Linux-Magazin Artikel.

----------

## Chris2000

@ChrisJumper

Meine Rede. Das mag ich ebenso an Linux, so viele verschiedene Konfigurationen, Programme, Desktops, WMs, jedes System ist anders  :Smile: 

Zum Glueck gibt es ja das hier -> http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-apps/halevt

Werde ich mir jetzt mal anschauen. Scheint auf Ivman aufbauend zu sein bzw. ein Fork oder so. Hoffe das Teil macht seinen Dienst, wäre wirklich traumhaft   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: So habe ich emergt. War leider noch testing sowie "boolstuff" auch. Danach sofort in runlevel Default rein getsratet und Stick eingesteckt -> Klappt perfekt. Wird aber nach /media gemountet, sonst ging alles nach /mnt aber ist ja sowies der Stand der Dinge. Funktion ist genau wie oben beschrieben, man steckt ein. Ist ein Stick von XY -> Verzeichnis unter /media/XY wird angelegt, gemountet und perfekt funktionstüchtig! Wird der Stick einfach so rausgeschoben, dann wird trotzdem /media/XY entfernt. Habe gerade keine CDROM in dem Rechner aber würd gerne wissen ob er sich darum auch per default kümmert... Kann man USB-Sticks eigendlich mittlerweile so ziehen nach wenigen Sekunden warten oder ist umounten per hand immer noch sicherer?

----------

## musv

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Kann man USB-Sticks eigendlich mittlerweile so ziehen nach wenigen Sekunden warten oder ist umounten per hand immer noch sicherer?

 

Ist jetzt ein dummes Beispiel und eigentlich keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Aber wenn du eine Diskette beschreibst, ist da immer erstaunlich wenig Aktivität auf dem Diskettenlaufwerk. Beim umount allerdings fängt das Teil an zu rattern. 

Ich würde mich beim USB-Stick nicht darauf verlassen, dass da definitiv alles sofort geschrieben wird.

----------

## Max Steel

Wie musv beschrieb würde ich mich auch nicht darauf verlassen.

Also ich würde zumindest mal nen sync durchlaufen lassen, bevor ich da den Stick rausziehe, ein eject /dev/<stick> ist natürlich allemalbesser.

----------

## Chris2000

Okay vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Das Disketten Beispiel war garnicht mal so schlecht  :Wink: 

Setze auf gelöst  :Surprised: 

----------

